# L1 Cup Clearance



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

This might be a silly question, can someone with an L1 tell me the height between drip tray and bottom of portafilter?

My girlfriend loves the look of the L1 but will be upset if she can't get a normal sized mug under there


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

How big is a normal size mug?

Some of my mugs do fit under, most in fact, but some dont


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

bottomless= 120mm will fit, 115mm will clear handle

Double= 84mm clearance but if you tilt it as you put it under about 110mm if mug is standard dia


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

But less if you weigh the output (reccormend)

why hey don't you just pour into espresso cup then transfer into any cup you like?


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Camv6, our mugs seem to be 8cm-10cm high, so Grumpdaddy that sounds perfect thanks or the measurements (L1 comes with bottomless I believe).

Orangertange - yes that's probably what I'd do, but the missus wants to whack a mug under there. That said, do you not think valuable cremma gets left in the shot glass if you do that


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd stick to 5 or 6 oz cups and put the g/f onto instant coffee.

Seems a shame to dilute great coffee to that extent


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

tdaawg said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Camv6, our mugs seem to be 8cm-10cm high, so Grumpdaddy that sounds perfect thanks or the measurements (L1 comes with bottomless I believe).
> 
> Orangertange - yes that's probably what I'd do, but the missus wants to whack a mug under there. That said, do you not think valuable cremma gets left in the shot glass if you do that


Have you tasted crema? If not, take a teaspoon full of pure cream off the top of your next few shots and try it. it is horrible. Over the years, some have suggested to stir your shot to disperse it, but, I think I am right in saying, the popular opinion is that it plays no constructive part in the case of a shot


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

View attachment 15042
yes


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Have you tasted crema? If not, take a teaspoon full of pure cream off the top of your next few shots and try it. it is horrible. Over the years, some have suggested to stir your shot to disperse it, but, I think I am right in saying, the popular opinion is that it plays no constructive part in the case of a shot


Their was an interesting research done by nespresso that found the crema does have some functions in a good shot, which is why they try to (artificially?) recreate it. I think a few were mentioned, one was that it's like small foam in it and its sort of popping so then it helps bring the smell out of the cup and some other reasons that evade me now...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh nooooooo did you just mention the N word, luckily the mods are

Tied up on another thread


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Oh nooooooo did you just mention the N word, luckily the mods are
> 
> Tied up on another thread


Yes I was going to put some disclaimers around it but thought, dang it I can use that word if I want to...


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Haha, that's so cool







Thanks.


----------

